# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  Are Natural Fruit Sugars acceptable????

## jergens007

hey All!!! 

If you want to get ripped/cut up, you need to avoid sugar as much as possible, esp from processed food. 

How about furit sugar from apples? oranges? grapes? watermelorn? acai?? is this okay?? 

Everytime i finish a meal, i like to have eat a fruit, just to get rid of the salty taste from my meal. Just want to leave my breath fresh. 

please advise on what you do. 

cheers

----------


## Times Roman

Mate,
sugar is sugar. Fruit sugar is called Fructose. If you want to eat fruit, no prob, just make sure within your daily macros and pre/post workout.
---Roman

----------


## Turkish Juicer

> hey All!!! 
> 
> If you want to get ripped/cut up, you need to avoid sugar as much as possible, esp from processed food. 
> 
> How about furit sugar from apples? oranges? grapes? watermelorn? acai?? is this okay?? 
> 
> *Everytime i finish a meal, i like to have eat a fruit,* just to get rid of the salty taste from my meal. Just want to leave my breath fresh. 
> 
> please advise on what you do. 
> ...


That is indeed a terrible habit. As is, carbs in your meal cause insulin spike and you are taking it to a further level by consuming fruit afterwards. 

It is common sense at this point that fruit sugar is the much healthier choice compared to starch based sugar (modified corn syrup for instance)present in processed foods, however, when you want to cut and get all dry and ripped, you will most definitely have to say goodbye to fruit sugar also. 

There are of course some people who are not carb sensitive at all, so they can get away with some low GI fruit in the morning, but this does not necessarily apply to the rest of us. 

At any rate, you can eat an apple or other low GI fruits in the morning, but forget about eating fruit after your meals, as you will never get ripped that way.

----------


## Jym

I limit my self to 2 pieces of Fruit a day during a cut, the last thing you want to do as mentioned is cause an insulin spike, this will take your body out of "fat burning mode" per say.

----------


## Turkish Juicer

By the way, by no means I was suggesting that there is no place for fruit in a BB's diet, that would be a pretty retarded assumption. However, when a carb sensitive BB asks you ''can I get all ripped and dry and still eat fruit ED'' or ''I would like to maintain my habit of eating fruit after my meals yet be all cut and ripped'' you have to remind that person that all fruit includes fructose and daily fructose intake does not take one to the path of cutting and getting ripped. You all liked how Toney Freeman looked in Arnold Classic 2012, right? He consumed 0 carbs for 2 months and still hit the gym and worked out like an animal, period.

I felt like emphasizing this before an idiot comes around and claims that I suggest fruit has no place in a BB's diet.

----------


## Jym

> By the way, by no means I was suggesting that there is no place for fruit in a BB's diet, that would be a pretty retarded assumption. However, when a carb sensitive BB asks you ''can I get all ripped and dry and still eat fruit ED'' or ''I would like to maintain my habit of eating fruit after my meals yet be all cut and ripped'' you have to remind that person that all fruit includes fructose and daily fructose intake does not take one to the path of cutting and getting ripped. You all liked how Toney Freeman looked in Arnold Classic 2012, right? He consumed 0 carbs for 2 months and still hit the gym and worked out like an animal, period.
> 
> I felt like emphasizing this before an idiot comes around and claims that I suggest fruit has no place in a BB's diet.


After watching Milos Sarcev's Seminar what would your advice be on cutting and simple carbs/sugars pwo? (pwo obviously being the optimal times to absorb nutrients like amino acids and so on) thanks.

----------


## Turkish Juicer

> After watching Milos Sarcev's Seminar what would your advice be on cutting and simple carbs/sugars pwo? (pwo obviously being the optimal times to absorb nutrients like amino acids and so on) thanks.


When someone starts cutting, regardless of how his body responds to carbs, he has to start reducing his carb intake. Some people do this faster than they should; that is, they jump into the keto diet immediately without lowering carbs over the time. Nonetheless, I would personally never go from medium-high carb to zero carb, that is just a torment for your central nervous system and you are punishing yourself when you jump on that wagon. 

If someone is cutting for a purpose, the least self-punishing and a rather healthy approach would be this: you cut your pm carbs first and replace them with fiber and oil, meaning your last carb meal should not be consumed passed 5 pm and any meal consumed passed that time should involve veggies and/or a big bowl of salad with some healthy fats.

If you are already following the routine above and want to enter the second stage of cutting, then you start consuming some complex carbs for breakfast and then adequate amount of fruit sugars with your post workout shake. We are looking at possibly 100gr of complex carbs a days, tops. 

The third stage of cutting would be following the advice above and consuming zero carbs on non-workout days. 

The fourth stage would be getting your body into ketosis, namely the keto diet, where you consume zero carbs for a period of time, and that period would be determined by how long does it take your body to completely dry up. Once you are completely dry and reached your goal for whatever motivation there was behind it, then you get back on your carb-allowed diet. 

Lastly, each person has a different metabolic rate and responds differently to carbs, I have met several gym rats who consume more carbs than I do and look leaner than how I look 8 weeks into my cutting phase. If one is carb sensitive, he is then probably better off not exceeding 100gr of complex carbs a day in order to achieve that lean look and in some cases, even a strict approach as such is not enough to attain that dry look. You have to figure this stuff out on your own by going through different phases of dieting and workout, a seminar can only help you to have a general understanding of how stuff works. 

In the last result, knowing it is doing it.

----------


## SexySweetheart

Attachment 121291Attachment 121292

----------


## FireGuy

All sugars are not created equal. Just as there is a huge difference in the quality of proteins and fats the same goes for sugar. If you are looking to get ripped fructose should be the last form of sugar you want in your body. It's a terrible choice for replenishing glycogen and your body converts it to bodyfat easier than almost anything else you could possibly consume. 

That said, if you have a modest goal of 10% bodyfat, having some berries in your oatmeal isnt going to derail your progress. But if you are looking to get into truly shredded or contest shape the fruit has no place in your diet. The margin of error for getting leaner decreases exponentially as you go from 8 to 7 to 6% bodyfat. Most of you will have to go beyond just hitting your macro numbers at this point.

----------


## jergens007

> That is indeed a terrible habit. As is, carbs in your meal cause insulin spike and you are taking it to a further level by consuming fruit afterwards. 
> 
> At any rate, you can eat an apple or other low GI fruits in the morning, but forget about eating fruit after your meals, as you will never get ripped that way.


After you eat your meal, with all the salty after taste (even though, i dont put too much salt) what do you do get rid of that bitter taste?? Just have 1 small slice of apple? or you chew on minty gum? or have 1 mint??? what is everyone's suggestion???

thanks

----------


## Razor

> hey All!!!
> 
> If you want to get ripped/cut up, you need to avoid sugar as much as possible, esp from processed food.
> 
> How about furit sugar from apples? oranges? grapes? watermelorn? acai?? is this okay??
> 
> Everytime i finish a meal, i like to have eat a fruit, just to get rid of the salty taste from my meal. Just want to leave my breath fresh.
> 
> please advise on what you do.
> ...


I drink a food tasting protien shake that gets rid of that...also if you brush your teeth after you eat it gets the starch out and you won't crave the sugar.

I don't eat any fruit...except acai and blueberrys. Blueberry in the morning and an acai bowl before my 6 mile run.

----------


## jypoll

> After you eat your meal, with all the salty after taste (even though, i dont put too much salt) what do you do get rid of that bitter taste?? Just have 1 small slice of apple? or you chew on minty gum? or have 1 mint??? what is everyone's suggestion???
> 
> thanks


brush your teeth

----------

